# Where do i sign in on the website?



## Barak (29/8/15)

I dont see the sign in option on the website anymore. Only sign up? Has this moved somewhere i cant see it? I can see it on my phone, but not on desktop. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (29/8/15)

Barak said:


> I dont see the sign in option on the website anymore. Only sign up? Has this moved somewhere i cant see it? I can see it on my phone, but not on desktop.
> 
> View attachment 34710
> 
> ...


Sign up and sign in seem to be the same thing.


----------



## Barak (29/8/15)

ok cool thanks.


----------



## Barak (29/8/15)

easier solution seems to only try and post a comment, then it gives you a login box.


----------



## acorn (29/8/15)

Was also wondering if it is just me.... using the quick navigation button also take me to the Login screen:


----------



## zadiac (29/8/15)

I'm permanently signed in. Never have to sign in.


----------



## acorn (29/8/15)

@Gizmo ? This might pose a challenge to all the newbies out their who don't know the forum, I personally do not see the sign in/ sign up option on the home screen, Don't know if it is affecting everyone or just some ? As already said using the quick navigation menu. Personally using laptop with IE11

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak (29/8/15)

zadiac said:


> I'm permanently signed in. Never have to sign in.


Yrah clear your browser cookies and try that again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (29/8/15)

Now why would I want to do that?


----------



## Barak (29/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Now why would I want to do that?


To get cheaper flights man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (29/8/15)

Thanks @Barak 
Thread moved to "forum suggestions"

@Gizmo, the guys are right. I logged out and spent a good few minutes trying to figure out where to log in. Dont recall that was how it was before. Perhaps the Xenforo 1.5 and the new theme made the log in box disappear. I seem to recall it was somewhere in the top right of the home page. 

I think having a proper log in box or something similar would be a good thing to bring back.


----------



## Barak (29/8/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Barak
> Thread moved to "forum suggestions"
> 
> @Gizmo, the guys are right. I logged out and spent a good few minutes trying to figure out where to log in. Dont recall that was how it was before. Perhaps the Xenforo 1.5 and the new theme made the log in box disappear. I seem to recall it was somewhere in the top right of the home page.
> ...


As soon as you log in the box on the right hand side returns. Obviously a bit useless if you cant login. 

Thanks for moving it to the right place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (29/8/15)

Barak said:


> To get cheaper flights man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't fly. If I was supposed to fly, I'd have wings

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/8/15)

Fixed thanks for letting us know

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (29/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Fixed thanks for letting us know



Thanks @Gizmo!
I logged out and i now see the Login prompt in the top right


----------

